# Guess What This Is



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a pen I made recently.


----------



## Christian (Oct 11, 2011)

Whatever it is, it sure is ugly!


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 11, 2011)

Beef Jerky?


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

Not quiet beef jerky. And the Owner of it thinks it's cool.  Keep guessing


----------



## Turned Around (Oct 11, 2011)

i'm thinking leather


----------



## msvoma44 (Oct 11, 2011)

Slim Jim?


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 11, 2011)

A day old apple fritter!

I'm glad the owner likes it, sorry but it doesn't do anything for me.

If it's a burl or knarly piece of wood of some sort I would have left it natural with an oil finish rather than a glossy finish.


----------



## Rick P (Oct 11, 2011)

Its either some kind of game meat or fall bear poo........


----------



## Jon-wx5nco (Oct 11, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Its either some kind of game meat or fall bear poo........



I was gonna say a dog turd! LOL  How about tightly compressed and CA'ed raisins?


----------



## renowb (Oct 11, 2011)

Chewin tobacco!


----------



## sgimbel (Oct 11, 2011)

Bee's


----------



## Padre (Oct 11, 2011)

Refried beans?


----------



## drgoretex (Oct 11, 2011)

Bark?


----------



## arioux (Oct 11, 2011)

renowb said:


> Chewin tobacco!



That's my gess too


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Oct 11, 2011)

Raisins?


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Oct 11, 2011)

cow patty


----------



## Drstrangefart (Oct 11, 2011)

Dude, I can't even begin to guess. Ummmmm..... beef gelatin?


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Oct 11, 2011)

cow doodoo


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 11, 2011)

Are we guessing what it is now?
Or before it was chewed?


----------



## Monolith (Oct 11, 2011)

Tree sap?


----------



## Rounder (Oct 11, 2011)

A Pen?


----------



## studioso (Oct 11, 2011)

I see a thread mesh there inside...
is it some kind of hose?


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

A good lesson learned is what it is.  I am enjoying the guessing to much to tell what it is yet. And it has not been correctly identified yet


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Gator hide! or Lizard Hide


----------



## Rmartin (Oct 11, 2011)

Cockroach, after I've stomped it with my shoe?


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Are dogs allowed to guess? 

PenDawg1 swears that she made this blank! Can she sniff it?


----------



## Timebandit (Oct 11, 2011)

Its some sort of skin, i would assume from a reptile


----------



## ragz (Oct 11, 2011)

definitely organic

umm peat moss or something from a swamp or bog


----------



## renowb (Oct 11, 2011)

crushed up roaches? Bee Honey?


----------



## asyler (Oct 11, 2011)

wasp nest?


----------



## marksman (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like some kind of fiberous material. Has your dog been eating your carpet?


----------



## jcm71 (Oct 11, 2011)

Stabilized boogers?


----------



## CharlesH (Oct 11, 2011)

Pubic hair, I am going to throw up.

C


----------



## Alzey (Oct 11, 2011)

Nylon rope?


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 11, 2011)

ragz is the winner.  It is some peat bog that was brought to me from Ireland.  It was not what I was expecting when my friend went, but I told him I would make a pen from what he brought back.  I was hoping for  

It turns out that it needed some drying time and I did not give it enough. It has been shrinking for several days and I told I would refinish it when it stopped but h likes it the way it is. 



ragz said:


> definitely organic
> 
> umm peat moss or something from a swamp or bog


----------

